# The best Blueberry and something called "Death Star"



## SensiStarFan (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi everyone!
    I hope your weeks are starting well. I only have one relative that smokes and he ususally gets some amazing stuff. He lives in New England but has some friends/growers in Ohio. He came to visit me recently and brought me two buds that he had been saving for me. He isn't a grower and has never tried growing but knows a bunch of people that do. He saved me a couple small buds of the best stuff he had tried over the last year and got the info he could on them. The first was "blueberry". I have smoked lot's of buds that were called "blueberry" but this stuff was amazing.  I went back into the room we smoked in 30 minutes later and the smell was still identifiable as something different. The second was something called "Death Star" and I could tell from smoking it that it is a cross between Sensi Star (I have been smoking that for years) and something else. I did a basic search and once I got past all of the threads about the movie Star Wars I found a few posts about it in forums. What people said is that it is a clone only strain that comes out of Ohio???  I would link you to the page I found but I refuse to give another forum credit or notice here. 

Anyway, I tried searching a couple seed banks for "Death Star" and came up empty. I searched for Blueberry and found many breeders selling it. So I thought I would ask all of you here. 

1. If you have grown blueberry and liked it, where did you get it?
2. Have you ever seen a seedbank selling seeds for a strain called "Death Star"?

Thank everyone!
-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 28, 2011)

yea yea I know I make fun of the amount of strains out there and if I am chasing a unicorn so be it.  But this stuff was fire and I am willing to look for it.

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a feeling nchef's blueberrynis gonna be straight fire...I have only heard good things about SOW's own brand of gear...not sure who the breeder(s) is/are....


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 28, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I have a feeling nchef's blueberrynis gonna be straight fire...I have only heard good things about SOW's own brand of gear...not sure who the breeder(s) is/are....


 
yea NChef threw up a pic of his blueberry the other day I think.  Hopefully he comes by at some point and tells me where he got his beans.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok.  I did some more searching around and found out that Death Star is a cross between Sour Diesel and Sensi Star (probably why I love it so much).  I have the Sensi Star.  Who sells good Sour Diesel?  I will try my own hand at creating it myself and see what I get.  Perhaps a new journal down the line 
-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Ok.  I did some more searching around and found out that Death Star is a cross between Sour Diesel and Sensi Star (probably why I love it so much).  I have the Sensi Star.  Who sells good Sour Diesel?  I will try my own hand at creating it myself and see what I get.  Perhaps a new journal down the line
> -SSF-




Rez has fire SD but I believe those beans are ultra pricey and sometimes hard to get....oh and nchef's blueberry is from Sowamazingseeds....it is a house strain...not sure who their breeder is. Sow carries a lot of straight fire strains.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Rez has fire SD but I believe those beans are ultra pricey and sometimes hard to get....oh and nchef's blueberry is from Sowamazingseeds....it is a house strain...not sure who their breeder is. Sow carries a lot of straight fire strains.


 
Ok what is "Rez".  Sorry I don't keep up with breeders as much as I should.  Thanks for all your help Hamster.
-SSF-

EDIT: RESERVA PRIVADA?


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Ok what is "Rez".  Sorry I don't keep up with breeders as much as I should.  Thanks for all your help Hamster.
> -SSF-
> 
> EDIT: RESERVA PRIVADA?



Lol...sorry bro. I know it gets crazy sometimes between abbreviations and breeder names... 

Rez is the breeder for Resevoir seeds....he has some real nice strains and he will be the first to tell ya that..lol.  A lil full of himself.  Let me see if I can find his gear online.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 1, 2011)

Dj shorts true blueberry is pretty fire I hear. I've got a few crossed by sannie that have high blueberry influences. 

New blue diesel (blueberry indica x NYCD)
Blueberry sativa (sold at sannies, bred by eskobar)
And I got 2 freebie chemdawg x true blueberry

Haven't grown any of them yet, but I'm very hopeful for it. Those from sannies cost about 30 for a pack of 10.  The Dj short will run over 150 usually. 

My wife doesn't know yet, but I will be picking some of that Dj short blueberry up soon.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know if many people know about this site but it is awesome for finding the lineage of strains and all kinds of other info....shld be a bookmark on every MJ growers toolbar...

//en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sour_Diesel_IBL/Reservoir_Seeds/


----------



## kaotik (Mar 1, 2011)

i remember reading about death star in an old hightimes.
found their site, but they have no beans for sale 
but i did see;


> Hello everyone, We are working hard with Cali Connection on getting the SFV OG X DS finished and tested for everyone to enjoy Check there site for all upcoming information.


teamdeathstar420.webs.com/

so that could be something to keep an eye out for


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 1, 2011)

I will tell you in 12 weeks. $75 for SOW's. DJ's is not the same. I already ran 50 seed hunt. Stony like any other gpod pot. But not blueberry cobbler.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I will tell you in 12 weeks. $75 for SOW's. DJ's is not the same. I already ran 50 seed hunt. Stony like any other gpod pot. But not blueberry cobbler.


 
Is there any way you can translate this post into English?  I do not mean to offend you but I am way behind on grower's lingo.  Thank you.

-SSF-


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 1, 2011)

Sow is sowamazingseeds.com

Thats where you will find strains they carry of their own line and others includimg the blueberry.

DJ's is DJ short seeds, google it. Spendy. Not blueberry cobbler tasting. Just good ole pot.

That what you meant?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Sow is sowamazingseeds.com
> 
> Thats where you will find strains they carry of their own line and others includimg the blueberry.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks NC!
  When you talk about DJ's, I assume you mean you grew out 50 seeds of DJ's blueberry.  Was that DJ's "blueberry" or "true blueberry"?  And you are currently growing SOW's blueberry?  Thanks for dropping by the thread.

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

If you have the cash Sowamazingseeds has got fire in seed form....they carry all the best gear...but you can go broke quick.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

He is growing SOW's blueberry right now...very early stages though.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 1, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Thanks NC!
> When you talk about DJ's, I assume you mean you grew out 50 seeds of DJ's blueberry.  Was that DJ's "blueberry" or "true blueberry"?  And you are currently growing SOW's blueberry?  Thanks for dropping by the thread.
> 
> -SSF-



I grew both. 50 seeds each. Neither tasted like fresh blueberrys. While it was good pot. Just didnt have what I wanted.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you found that one you wanted yet chef, or is this a continuation of the search?

I mean, obviously youre still looking, but anything come close to it so far?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 2, 2011)

Not one like I tasted in 99' at Rainbow valley in Little rock WA. Amazing this was. The SOW i tasted was very close. But who knows if that pheno will ever show up again. It died from pinched airline before I got a cut.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 2, 2011)

Man that sucks. Ill be watching that sow bb grow and picking up some of their beans when they get some more in. I went to a poker tournament about a year ago at a friends house. He had a freezer bag full of some of the frostiest bb nugs I've ever seen. I remember my mouth feeling like I'd just taken a big bite out of a freshly baked pie. I don't know where he got it from (friend in Vegas was all he'd tell me) but I'd imagine that's the pheno you're looking for. I know it's the one I'm seeking. I just dont have the room to do any hunting. Yet.


----------



## Cali*Style (Mar 2, 2011)

Chef, I wonder if this is the same BlueBerry pheno my friend has...  I took a clone from it hoping to get a jump on this years clone run, but I lost mine as well. I know his is almost overwhelming when you take a toke, but it's not harsh at all.  Just kind of like a mouth full of blue berries, then the expansion starts and the world goes quite for a while. 

  I love Blue Berries as a fruit, and I love Blue berry as a strain for sure!  But, I have had some trouble with finishing it.  That could be me being heavy handed or??  Just have noticed it's not an easy strain for me to grow.  

 That Cali Connection cross, sounds like it could be a lot of fun to check out though for sure.

Happy Growing!! Cali


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 2, 2011)

So I did some more reading and searching for "Death Star" and the info I found says that is a cross between Sensi Star and "ECSD" which I assume means "East Coast Sour Diesel".  Has anyone ever had "ecsd" and has anyone ever seen beans for sale online for ecsd?  If you haven't but grew out some amazing Sour Diesel where did you get it?
 Thanks everyone,
-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2011)

I think Rez from Resevoir seeds does a ECSD Ibl....I know I have seen another breeder or two with it...maybe even Cali Connection...might want to look through the strains available at sow amazing seeds bro.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I think Rez from Resevoir seeds does a ECSD Ibl....I know I have seen another breeder or two with it...maybe even Cali Connection...might want to look through the strains available at sow amazing seeds bro.


 
Thanks Hamster.  I took advantage of attitude's promo and picked up Cali Connection's "Original Sour Diesel" today plus the boatload of freebies.  From the little I have found on "Death Star" I just know it is a cross between Sensi Star and "ECSD".  So I am excited to see what Cali Connections Original Sour Diesel is like.  The description on attitude sounds promising, 

" Original Sour Diesel line is here! We took our Sour Og male and crossed it to the Original Sour Diesel clone to start our Original Sour Diesel line. The seeds produce a very uniform structured plant extremely similar to its mother. Very resinous extremely stinky so odor control is a must, great branching and cloning, all around great seed line. Our Original Sour Diesel clone is the precursor to ECSD and the current Sour diesels out there... She was the first one to make what we know as Sour Diesel today. This clone is what everyone on the east coast thinks of when they think of sour diesel. Straight sour kerosine funk to the max. She smacks your lips then smacks you in the head. Great long lasting high with phenomenal medicinal properties. Our goal was to bring this amazing cut to seed and its finally here. Expect large yields so your going to need added support. "

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jul 1, 2011)

I was able to get my hands on some more Death Star.  
  This stuff is amazing.  It is one of the top 5 best smokes I have ever had.

-SSF-


----------



## Jambi420 (Nov 16, 2011)

hey guys - I was stumbling through posts, trying to find the best strain of straight blueberry to get (with the best chance of getting a plant with the over-the-top, awesome, blueberry smell/taste phenotype), and I found this thread.  

Looks like some of you guys really like sowamazingseeds' house version - problem is, I just checked their site for the first time (the shipping FAQ page), and it says they ship worldwide EXCEPT to America. 

You guys that are in the states (chef, Hammy) managed to order from them without an issue???

Please elaborate; I'd really like to order me some dank blueberry beans. 

Plus, they're out of stock on blueberry at the moment, but that means nothing if I can't order from them.

Later guys; thx


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 16, 2011)

I have had sucess ordering from them too.  Just order and they will come, thats what I did.  If you want to try some really dank BB hybrids check out Chimera seeds.  All of his crosses are made with DJ Short Blueberry pollen and are just unbelievable.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 16, 2011)

Jambi420 said:
			
		

> hey guys - I was stumbling through posts, trying to find the best strain of straight blueberry to get (with the best chance of getting a plant with the over-the-top, awesome, blueberry smell/taste phenotype), and I found this thread.
> 
> Looks like some of you guys really like sowamazingseeds' house version - problem is, I just checked their site for the first time (the shipping FAQ page), and it says they ship worldwide EXCEPT to America.
> 
> ...



Yes they will deliver. I think they will out of stock for sometime though.


----------



## Jambi420 (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks for the info guys!  I'll definitely keep an eye on sowamazingseeds for their _Blueberry_ to see when it's back in stock.  I remember hearing Jorge Cervantes say on the DVD that DJ Short was the creator of Blueberry... so if SOW isn't going to have any for a while I'll probably end up getting one of his.


Also, I'm trying to hunt down a reputable version of _Bubblegum _on this thread.
If anyone's ever grown any, I'd love to hear his/her 2 cents!


Thanks again guys  :cool2:


----------

